
Ultimate Hacking Keyboard - Moyamo
https://www.crowdsupply.com/ugl/ultimate-hacking-keyboard
======
nikolaii
"this may be the best mechanical keyboard for coding in 2016."
[http://gomechanicalkeyboard.com/ultimate-hacking-keyboard-
la...](http://gomechanicalkeyboard.com/ultimate-hacking-keyboard-launches/)

------
12qwea
Great keyboard, will help me alot with coding. I will set up few key
combinations and it will make my life way easier! must have for coding and
gaming.

------
rpilgrimr
i like the idea of blank keycaps, looks like real hacker keyboard )

